# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Emre Uslu'dan Yazıcıoğlu için şok iddia

## anau

*Emre Uslu'dan Yazıcıoğlu için şok iddia*


25 Ocak 2014, 20:30
*Taraf yazarı Emre Uslu twettarda öyle bir cümle yazdı ki okuyan şok oldu.*

*Emre Uslu'ya göre Karaman, Yazıcıoğlu'nun öldürülmesi için fetva verdi.*
Taraf Gazetesi yazarı Emre Uslu, sosyal medyadaki hesabından şoke eden bir ithamda bulundu.

Uslu'nun hedefindeki isim AK Parti'ye vakıflara bağış konusunda *'fetva'* verdiği söylenen yandaş YeniŞafak yazarı Hayrettin Karaman oldu.

Emre Uslu, Hayrettin Karaman'nın "*Yazıcıoğlu'nun öldürülmesi için fetva verdiğini*" öne sürdü.

*İŞTE USLU'NUN ŞOK İTHAMI*


*ZAMAN YAZARI TÜRKÖNE DE KARAMAN'IN "FETVALARINI" YAZMIŞTI*

*Hükümet ihalelere katılanları "bağış" yapmaya yönlendiriyor ve bu bağıştan gelen paralar "hayır kurumları"nda toplanıyor.*

İddiaya göre iktidar bunun için fetva bile aldı. Fetvayı veren ise muhafazakar çevrelerin dini kanaat önderi Hayrettin Karaman... Yeni Şafak'ta yazı da yazan Karaman, bu yöndefetva verdiğini kabul etmiş ve fetvanın unsurlarını açıklıkla yazmıştı.

*Zaman Gazetesi yazarı Mümtazer Türköne bugün o fetvaya tepki gösteriyor. Bu fetvanın 'rüşvete' ve ranta kapı açtığını öne süren Türköne, yazının girişinde Karaman'ın fıkıh alimliğine övgü dizsede devamında terleten iddialarda bulunuyor.*

İşte o yazıdan bölümler;

*FETVA İLE KURULAN PARA HAVUZU*

Orta yerde bir "*havuz*"dan bahsediliyor. Rivayet o ki, havuzun kendisi Hayrettin Karaman hocamızın bir fetvası ile vücut bulmuş.Bu fetvadan ne anlaşılması gerektiği konusunda tereddüdü olanlar bir kere daha okuyabilir veya bir miktar fıkıh usulü bilen birine yorum yaptırabilir. A*çıkça devletten ihale alanlar için bir zorlama söz konusu.* "Siz istemeseydiniz bu yardımı yapmayacak idiyseler" ifadesi ile zorlamaya açık bir cevaz var. Ayrıca "zorlamaları ve baskıları söz konusu olmayan" taraf sıfatıyla, hayır kurumlarına bu bağışları kullanma izni, yani çifte meşruiyet mevcut. İhale almak için devletin kapısını çalıyorsunuz ve onlar da sizi hayır kuruluşlarına bağış vermeye "sevk ve teşvik" ediyor;* yani zorluyor*.

*HOCANIN FETVASI İLE SEVAP RANTA DÖNDÜ*

Hayrettin Hoca'nın birçok hayır işinde fetvası ile sevabı olduğu ortada; ancak bu işin kurumlaştığını düşünün: Karşınıza koskoca bir havuz çıkmaz mı? Söz konusu olan bir rant. Kamu otoritesi ekonomik faaliyetleri ile bir rant alanı oluşturuyor ve siz sevabına bu rantı hayır kuruluşlarına kanalize ediyorsunuz.
Kamunun rant oluşturma kapasitesi çok büyüktür. Sadece kent rantı bile dudak uçuklatan bir meblağa ulaşıyor. Verilen izinler, lisanslar ve yine -kara para aklama gibi- kamu erki kullanılarak oluşturulan kaynaklar politik iktisatta "rant kollama" adı verilen devlet-siyaset eksenli kazanç elde etme çabalarının faaliyet alanını oluşturur. Müteahhitler başta olmak üzere, önemli bir sermaye kesimi sadece bu alandan geçiniyor.

*BU FETVA TÜM ALANI KAPSIYOR*

Dolayısıyla Hayrettin Karaman Hocamızın fetvası, çok büyük servetlerin el değiştirdiği, uğruna iktidar savaşlarının verildiği devletin bütün alanlarını kapsıyor. Üstelik ne kadar kolay. "Bir gökdelen mi inşa edeceksiniz? Buyrun, şu şirin ilçemizde yapılacak imam-hatip lisesi inşaatını hayrınıza üstlenin." Başbakan'ın dediği de tam olarak bu olmalı. Devletin milletin parası ile yapılan bir şey yok. İşin ucu Beytülmal'e dokunmuyor. Gerçekten öyle mi?
Tabii ki değil. Fetva verenin ekonomi de bilmesi lazım. Kent rantını vergiye bağlayacak bir kanunu çıkartmazsanız, devlet hazinesine girecek parayı yani milletin parasını keyfinizce kullanmış olursunuz. İhaleden alınacak komisyon da, o yatırımın maliyetine eklenir. -internethaber

----------


## anau

*HAYRETTİN KARAMAN'IN BAĞIŞ FETVASI*

Birileri Hoca'ya gelip şu sual ilefetva istemiş:
-"Devletten veya belediyelerden haklı ve meşru olarak ihale alıp istifade ve kâr eden kimseleri, yardımda bulunsunlar diye hayır kurumlarına yönlendirsek bunda bir sakınca var mıdır?"

*Hayrettin Karaman Hoca'nın bu konudaki fetvası ise şöyle;*

-"Hayır işlesin diye teşvik ve sevk ettiğiniz kimseler Müslüman iseler ve siz istemeseniz bu yardımı yapmayacak idiyseler ve/veya bir daha iş ve ihale alamam diye bu yardımı yaparlarsa bundan ecir (sevap) alamazlar. Ama kayıtlı ve şeffaf olmaları şartıyla hayır kurumları bundan istifade edebilirler; çünkü onların bir zorlamaları ve baskıları söz konusu değildir, verenin de baskı altında verdiği bilgisine sahip değillerdir."

----------


## anau

*Karaman hoca fetvalı para havuzu!**Devletten ihale alan işadamlarından fetvalı bağış alınıyordu. Bu fetvayı veren ise Prof. Hayrettin Karaman'dı. Peki bu fetva zorlamaya yolaçmıyor mu?*

   





*İNTERNET HABER -* Hükümet ihalelere katılanları bağış yapmaya yönlendiriyor ve bu bağıştan gelen paralar hayır kurumlarında toplanıyor. 

İddiaya göre iktidar bunun için fetva bile aldı. Fetvayı veren ise muhafazakar çevrelerin dini kanaat önderi Hayrettin Karaman... Yeni Şafak'ta yazı da yazan Karaman, bu yönde fetva verdiğini kabul etmiş ve fetvanın unsurlarını açıklıkla yazmıştı. 

Zaman Gazetesi yazarı Mümtazer Türköne bugün o fetvaya tepki gösteriyor. Bu fetvanın 'rüşvete' ve ranta kapı açtığını öne süren Türköne, yazının girişinde Karaman'ın fıkıh alimliğine övgü dizsede devamında terleten iddialarda bulunuyor. 

İşte o yazıdan bölümler;

*FETVA İLE KURULAN PARA HAVUZU*




Orta yerde bir "*havuz*"dan bahsediliyor. Rivayet o ki, havuzun kendisi Hayrettin Karaman hocamızın bir fetvası ile vücut bulmuş.
Bu fetvadan ne anlaşılması gerektiği konusunda tereddüdü olanlar bir kere daha okuyabilir veya bir miktar fıkıh usulü bilen birine yorum yaptırabilir. A*çıkça devletten ihale alanlar için bir zorlama söz konusu.* "Siz istemeseydiniz bu yardımı yapmayacak idiyseler" ifadesi ile zorlamaya açık bir cevaz var. Ayrıca "zorlamaları ve baskıları söz konusu olmayan" taraf sıfatıyla, hayır kurumlarına bu bağışları kullanma izni, yani çifte meşruiyet mevcut. İhale almak için devletin kapısını çalıyorsunuz ve onlar da sizi hayır kuruluşlarına bağış vermeye "sevk ve teşvik" ediyor;* yani zorluyor*. 

*HOCANIN FETVASI İLE SEVAP RANTA DÖNDÜ*

Hayrettin Hoca'nın birçok hayır işinde fetvası ile sevabı olduğu ortada; ancak bu işin kurumlaştığını düşünün: Karşınıza koskoca bir havuz çıkmaz mı? Söz konusu olan bir rant. Kamu otoritesi ekonomik faaliyetleri ile bir rant alanı oluşturuyor ve siz sevabına bu rantı hayır kuruluşlarına kanalize ediyorsunuz.
Kamunun rant oluşturma kapasitesi çok büyüktür. Sadece kent rantı bile dudak uçuklatan bir meblağa ulaşıyor. Verilen izinler, lisanslar ve yine -kara para aklama gibi- kamu erki kullanılarak oluşturulan kaynaklar politik iktisatta "rant kollama" adı verilen devlet-siyaset eksenli kazanç elde etme çabalarının faaliyet alanını oluşturur. Müteahhitler başta olmak üzere, önemli bir sermaye kesimi sadece bu alandan geçiniyor. 

*BU FETVA TÜM ALANI KAPSIYOR*

Dolayısıyla Hayrettin Karaman Hocamızın fetvası, çok büyük servetlerin el değiştirdiği, uğruna iktidar savaşlarının verildiği devletin bütün alanlarını kapsıyor. Üstelik ne kadar kolay. "Bir gökdelen mi inşa edeceksiniz? Buyrun, şu şirin ilçemizde yapılacak imam-hatip lisesi inşaatını hayrınıza üstlenin." Başbakan'ın dediği de tam olarak bu olmalı. Devletin milletin parası ile yapılan bir şey yok. İşin ucu Beytülmal'e dokunmuyor. Gerçekten öyle mi?
Tabii ki değil. Fetva verenin ekonomi de bilmesi lazım. Kent rantını vergiye bağlayacak bir kanunu çıkartmazsanız, devlet hazinesine girecek parayı yani milletin parasını keyfinizce kullanmış olursunuz. İhaleden alınacak komisyon da, o yatırımın maliyetine eklenir.

----------


## anau

*HAYRETTİN KARAMAN'IN BAĞIŞ FETVASI*
Birileri Hoca'ya gelip şu sual ile fetva istemiş: 
-"Devletten veya belediyelerden haklı ve meşru olarak ihale alıp istifade ve kâr eden kimseleri, yardımda bulunsunlar diye hayır kurumlarına yönlendirsek bunda bir sakınca var mıdır?" 

* Hayrettin Karaman Hoca'nın bu konudaki fetvası ise şöyle;*
-"Hayır işlesin diye teşvik ve sevk ettiğiniz kimseler Müslüman iseler ve siz istemeseniz bu yardımı yapmayacak idiyseler ve/veya bir daha iş ve ihale alamam diye bu yardımı yaparlarsa bundan ecir (sevap) alamazlar. Ama kayıtlı ve şeffaf olmaları şartıyla hayır kurumları bundan istifade edebilirler; çünkü onların bir zorlamaları ve baskıları söz konusu değildir, verenin de baskı altında verdiği bilgisine sahip değillerdir."

----------

